# Cyclocosmia - suitable 'pet'?



## Roland Slinger (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, found out about a really cool spider spieces Cyclocosmia truncata and just wondering if anyone has any info on them. Can they live just fine in a cage like tarantulas?

Any idea on their price? Are they dangerous to humans? Temperament? Do they need to be fed more or less often than Ts?


----------



## PatrickM (Nov 27, 2011)

Ken sells them. 

http://www.kenthebugguy.com/product_info.php?cPath=55&products_id=886

   Personally, I do not own one. However, I do have Gorgyrella sp. and Damarchus sp. (both purchased from Ken). Trap doors and similar species need a good 8+ inches of substrate to burrow. 32oz deli cups do a good job at that. You'll get mixed opinions on what type of substrate. Personally I used 100% cocoa fiber. The Darmarchus sp. loves it and Gorgyrella sp. seems to prefer building a burrow then filling back up a week later. 

   When it comes to temperament, just think OBT. 

In all trap doors and related species are some of the coolest true spiders you can buy. I'd totally pick one up if I was you.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 28, 2011)

PatrickM said:


> Ken sells them.
> 
> http://www.kenthebugguy.com/product_info.php?cPath=55&products_id=886
> 
> ...


You're comparing your OW species of trapdoors to a NW species. Cyclocosmia are found in the United States and are not going to have a temperament like an OBT nor have venom anywhere near as bad as your Gorgyrella. 

I keep native species of Myrmekiaphila and they are very skittish and have never shown a threat display. This will vary among each individual spider though. But in general, they are not aggressive. They are very handleable as well if you are careful not to spook them. They make great pets if you don't mind only seeing it at feeding time. All you need is a deli cup with deep substrate and you're good to go. I don't provide a water dish, but I keep the substrate moist. Also keep in mind, I don't have experience with Cyclocosmia, but I do have experience with US trapdoors, which makes a better comparison than African species. 

OP, I see you are in Illinois. You should research your native species and go hunting for them yourself. That's what I did. Good luck!


----------



## John Apple (Nov 28, 2011)

well I have one [truncata] living in my isopod tank...it is a communal mess of inverts from all over....back to the cyclo...easy pet and if put in well packed soil and a burrow started [sharpies poked in dirt] on the enclosure side you will allways see it as I do mine...usual trap door type spider feeds rather regularily...does not seem to temp sensitive  except to heat...


----------



## Peter_Parker (Nov 28, 2011)

Chris, I'm interested to know about your Myrmekiaphila sp, I have an Ancylotrypa which is in the same family and even though it burrowed down as soon as I got it, I haven't noticed an actual "door" to the burrow yet... I have it in a tall (12"+) cylindrical glass container and it constructed the burrow against the glass so I can see it moving around and whatnot.  Was just wondering if the native species take a long time to build or not, or if I just have a wacky specimen haha.  

As far as Cyclocosmia, aren't they found in sloped ravine banks a lot in the wild?  I wondering if that influences their captive behavior much (e.g. building burrows straight down or at an angle)?... I hope we get some more breeding going on, those beasties are awesome but a pretty penny!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 28, 2011)

Peter_Parker said:


> Chris, I'm interested to know about your Myrmekiaphila sp, I have an Ancylotrypa which is in the same family and even though it burrowed down as soon as I got it, I haven't noticed an actual "door" to the burrow yet... I have it in a tall (12"+) cylindrical glass container and it constructed the burrow against the glass so I can see it moving around and whatnot.  Was just wondering if the native species take a long time to build or not, or if I just have a wacky specimen haha.


I currently have only two, but in the past I had 5 at one time. Smallest at ~.75" and largest at ~1.5". Most of them would just make a hole and would not construct a door. It wasn't until recently that one of mine made door type constructs; however, they were always left open. The ones I have had always made their burrows up against the side so I can watch them. Three of the ones I had would make one tunnel straight down and then back, but the other two made complex tunnels all through their enclosure. I finally witnessed the "trapdoor" when I fed my largest specimen this past week. It made a burrow and was sitting at the entrance. There was no visible "door", only clumps of dirt around the top level. I dropped a cricket in and it couldn't catch it after multiple tries. I finally resorted to taking the only thing I could find (a pixie stick lol) to push the cricket towards it. I ended up scaring the spider, and it proceeded to turn upside down, grab a chunk of dirt, and pull it down over the hole. It finally fed though after I nudged it out. I will post videos once I get them off my phone and edited. It was pretty neat.

Here are some of my other threads:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?200173-Pics-of-my-Myrmekiaphila-trapdoors...finally!
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?207473-Trapdoor-spider-encased-itself-in-webbing
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...w-addition-to-collection-from-my-own-backyard!!
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?193121-Venting-on-my-quest-for-a-trapdoor-spider


----------



## Ciphor (Nov 29, 2011)

PatrickM said:


> In all trap doors and related species are some of the coolest *true spiders* you can buy. I'd totally pick one up if I was you.


They are not Araneomorphae (True spiders). They are in the same sub-order as Tarantulas, Mygalomorphae (Primitive spiders).

I keep my _Gorgyrella sp._ in a 70/30 peat/verm mix. I mist it about once a week, and keep a little cap of water in there just in case. (I'm a worry wart about my pets)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roland Slinger (Nov 29, 2011)

Do they walk around the cage or are they 99% hiding in their tunnel/den/hole/thing?


----------



## Peter_Parker (Nov 29, 2011)

That would be option #2... You pretty much never see them out of a burrow.. best bet I think is to "prep" a burrow on the side of the container (if it's a clearish one) so that you can see it while it's down there.


----------



## Roland Slinger (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any more pics of those spiders? So cool


----------



## Gnat (Nov 30, 2011)

*C. ricketti*

this is my OW Cyclocosmia ricketti - Guangxi Turret Rump Trapdoor Spider, a very cool cup of sand. I got this one in July 2010, most of these pics were taken in January 2011 on the only occasion I have seen my spider in full view since I picked it up. This is possibly the easiest invert to take care of besides my vinegroon.this spider has refused to eat for the last 10 months. 

#1






#2






#3 this is a clear shot of his end for ID taken when i first got it.


----------



## brotony101 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have nothing of significance to add to this thread except to say that the abdomen designs could be made into mazes for children, tribal tattoos or even wax seals. Would be cool if someone would create pottery plates as art showing differences in true representation.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnat, thats one of the coolest trappies in the world, havent seen many pics from keepers, wish we could get them over here


----------



## Ciphor (Dec 1, 2011)

Roland Slinger said:


> Do they walk around the cage or are they 99% hiding in their tunnel/den/hole/thing?


Yes. Will you ever see it? Probably not. I find they have a very good sense of when you are around. I know mine leaves it's burrow because I see his poop around the edges of his enclosure. I'm not sure if they also poop inside, I have not yet analyzed the last trap door I removed, but I know for certain they poop out top.

---------- Post added 12-01-2011 at 08:54 PM ----------

I see my spider by simply lifting her trap door and shinning a light down it. I know she hates it, but I didn't buy a box of cricket eating dirt damnit!

Another note, as with any spider, you better be changing out the substrate at least every 6 months. You will see your reclusive spider then  As you can see from my pictures above. She was actually inside the burrow while I pulled it out and measured it. It's kinda like cloth almost, very durable!


----------



## Peter_Parker (Dec 3, 2011)

I noticed my Antrodiaetus do this, but I was wondering if all "trapdoors" do it also: I was doing a substrate change and noted a molt inside the burrow; do they all leave them in the burrow, or do they eventually push them out?  I don't know how old the molt was, but it was kinda compressed at the back end, behind the spider.. just curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------

